# Where are you buying your control arms?????



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

Just wondering where folks have been buying their control arms, and how they would review what they purchased. 

I'll be buying a full kit for my 2003 allroad very soon and want to know what everyone else has been doing. 

Prices are ALL OVER the place. Factory OEM is very spendy. 

Blauparts OEM+ is cheaper, with kits from $600-$900 or so. 

There are also kits out there for as little as $250-$300 that I can only guess are chinese junk that couldn't get a TUV rating. 

I'm all for quality, but I also like to save a buck. I've heared mixed reviews of Meyle components, and seen some really bad reviews of Febi parts. (which honestly surprised me, coming from a mk1 vw world, febi used to be great)


----------



## Slowdown (Feb 22, 2012)

Loki! Glad to see you on here, I've got the Silver 6MT AR in Bellingham. I saw you at the meetup at Blue mountain this summer.

Anyway, I just bought a set of eBay control arms, $220 shipped.

I normally scoff at buying the cheap stuff, but I went with the ebay brand after a discussion I had with my co-worker who has owned somthing like 10 separate B5 S4s. He says that He has tried quite a few of the different control arms, including the Italian and OEM ones. He claims that they all last about the same and that the ebay set he ran didn't do any worse. I've also heard that he HD line stuff isn't any different feeling that the OE quality stuff.


----------

